# Orange Necktie Severum?



## oztun (Aug 31, 2004)

I was at a LFS today and saw a tank of about 30 Severums labeled "Orange Necktie" Severus sp. I'm thinking this might be Red head Rotkiel and I read it might be a color variant. Does anyone have definitive information on this common name? Google only returns six results mostly recent. This LFS really knows there stuff but, the gurus were at lunch when I was there. I'm going to try and go back and ask when they are in.

Lots of blue around the head and some dark some light. I don't see red on them yet (< 1") but, the anal fins looks kind of burnt orange.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

Sounds like rotkiel to me also.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

:lol: Necktie!
Jeez. The marketing wangle dangle that these guys employ is truly spectacular, worthy of a =D>.

Orange necktie, what next, fruitbowl salad, orange flatillery, blue behemoth, I personally like the drunk badger best. :?

Red shoulder, Red head, Rotters are all I've ever seen them labelled as and are the only accurate common names I know of (bar "Rotters").

Why something as sufficiently special as a Rotkeil severum needs to be given a special wacky common name is beyond me, anyone who knows anything about fish will know what a Rotkeil is, and if you like sevs, you will usually want one. Stupid common names like that sell the fish to people who don't have a clue what it is first and foremost, and are sold on the name, whilst the true hobbyists are left scratching their head thinking what the heck is this thing now then.

Like the wonderful peacocks of Lake Malawi, they aren't sweets, they are fish which someone went to the effort of discovering and naming, you'd think we'd at least attempt to pay tribute to the amount of work on behalf of taxonomists and ichthyologists accross the world.

Ahem, um, rant over?

(They're meant to be Rotkeils).


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)

I actually bought some "Red Necktie Severums" two weeks ago. They turned out to be Rotkeil.

I'll post a video.


----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## AnDr3w (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## oztun (Aug 31, 2004)

I called the LFS today and they verified these are Rotkiel. While I do agree with blairo1 stores/breeders should not introduce new common names when one exist, it looks like Orange Necktie is being used everywhere now.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I refer to them as '*******' severums. But then again I'm from Dixie


----------

